# Wingfoot update?



## Odin (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone been out to Wingfoot yet? Walked around on Mogadore Friday afternoon and some guys were fishing palm rd. The ice was just enough to hold me up. Most of that end of the lake is only 3-4 feet deep. Talked to some guys who mentioned that were going to try Wingfoot Saturday.Wouldn't mind trying Sunday at Wingfoot since it looks like we will be off the ice for a couple of weeks.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

On wingfoot right now. Straight out of the new boat ramp almost to the second island. Ice is 4.5-5 inches where I'm sitting. 9 foot of water. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Odin (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the update I'll be out there tomorrow morning. Do any good?


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Be careful. I fished there again today and ran into a few soft spots. I hit the ice 3 times and went through with my spud bar! I still cant believe how many guys dont use a spud and just go out because other guys are out there. Stay off the snowy areas they are thin under that snow. I was sitting on 5 inches but 20 ft away was 2in. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll be on the foot Sunday, Anybody catch any crappies or perch? I was thinking about getting some minnows. Any info appreciated


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Good info big J! Were you guys out by the island


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sean,

Don't worry about getting minnows. Just bring a bucke ill stop in the morning. Just bring a bucket I can put some in for you.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool thanks Justin


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'll be out there early waiting for someone to walk with. Marroon powerstroke, black frabill 2 man flipover. See you guys out there!

Evin


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Evin I'll be there at 7:30 8 o'clock with Erie angler, you can walk out with us I've got a spud bar
Sean


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks fish2win, i'll be there at 6:30. So I will probably already be out there. Stop by and say hi if you're close. Black frabill 2 man flipover.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I will be in a clam x2 flip over and I wear a black and red vexilar suit


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Had a decent first day on wingfoot 2013, caught a mixed bag around 30 this morning in 11-13 FOW. And got close to the same this evening in 10 FOW with the majority being small gills. Fished the north easternly side of the group both times, the evening i was closer to the tire reef.

Evin


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Decent day on the foot, crappies turned on around 500 pm. I was surprised at how nice and thick they were. Good to see and fish with steelhead fever,big Johnson, steel hauler and erieangler. Wes you should of never left !!!

I hope this warm up doesn't crush the ice! Please be safe these next.couple of days
Sean


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Sean,

I just knew you were going to say that! Next time I'll stick around. It was nice fishing with you guys. 

Wes


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice meeting you guys, glad we stuck it out. it was definitely an evening bite. We'll have to get back out again when the ice firms up after this warm up.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a good time out there, nice meeting you guys. big johnson we may have to talk about a little Erie trip ice or open water! mario


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Steelhead Fever said:


> I had a good time out there, nice meeting you guys. big johnson we may have to talk about a little Erie trip ice or open water! mario


Sounds good, lets hope we have some ice to sit on!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

